# visa4uk



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

We are at the stage now of filling out the Spouse Application Form. For months we have been looking at the VAF4A Family settlement form and appendix 2 (VAF4)Financial Requirement.

My wife went online today at https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/#.

The form selection she thought was strange. she was hoping to see the forms named as above but she was faced with drop down boxes and options...

I am guessing for Leave to remain, we select....

Reason for visit, Settlement

Visa Type, Settlement

Visa sub type, wife.


Does anyone know if this is the correct form to fill in. Its says nothing about Family Settlement on the form that was presented through the visa4uk website.

Also, Do we get fill out the appenedix 2 online or fill out that one bye hand...

Its so confusing....

We are ready to go my documents are on their way now....

Thanks again guys....

Kev


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Just checked in to the site again and it has changed! I hope by the time I apply, it will not still be beta! It appears you have to create an account now? The former links to the page to apply online from outside the UK says 'page not found'! Hopefully someone will advise on your first questions. 

The appendix2 has to be printed out, completed and attached to the printed online form and submitted with all relevant documents, unless that has changed too!


----------



## Hisfoxylady (Sep 2, 2011)

Applying right now... I believe its a correct because I am applying under the same category. I so wish you the best of luck. This process is so overwhelming even when you think you have a handle on things.


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

I haven't filed yet, but I picked Settlement, Settlement, Marriage, and it seemed right as I went though the application (and someone else replied to my question on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...k/277097-new-visa4uk-site-no-fiance-visa.html saying the only one he remembered was Marriage).

I only had one issue: For the sponsor's relationship to the applicant, fiance wasn't a choice - only choices were work, family members (mother, son, etc), "Other relative" and "Friend". At first I picked Other relative, but after debating whether a fiance is a family member yet or not, I changed it to Friend.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Marriage = fiance

Wife/husband = spouse

So settlement/settlement/wife is correct if you want a spouse visa


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

PianoMan2112 said:


> I haven't filed yet, but I picked Settlement, Settlement, Marriage, and it seemed right as I went though the application (and someone else replied to my question on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...k/277097-new-visa4uk-site-no-fiance-visa.html saying the only one he remembered was Marriage).
> 
> I only had one issue: For the sponsor's relationship to the applicant, fiance wasn't a choice - only choices were work, family members (mother, son, etc), "Other relative" and "Friend". At first I picked Other relative, but after debating whether a fiance is a family member yet or not, I changed it to Friend.


The new form has fair few issues. I would choose other relative and then write in the end fiance (my wife did this and wrote husband). I cant believe spouse/fiance are not included, its really odd and 3rd party sponsorship isnt even allowed for these kinds of visas.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone..

Personal Details and Travel History. 

In the section Father and Mother, is this referring to my parents or my wife's parents?

In section Dependent children, is this referring to myself or my wife again...

Nothing is very clear with these forms...

Thanks to all...........

Kev


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Kevbeattie71 said:


> Thanks to everyone..
> 
> Personal Details and Travel History.
> 
> ...


All the questions relate the the applicant. So the applicants parents, applicants children etc. Unless it is on the sponsors details page.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Its under section FAMILY DETAILS, spouse/partner.......

Thanks.............

Kev


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Kevbeattie71 said:


> Its under section FAMILY DETAILS, spouse/partner.......
> 
> Thanks.............
> 
> Kev


Its the applicants family details.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you.

Kev


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Kylemacca01 said:


> The new form has fair few issues. I would choose other relative and then write in the end fiance (my wife did this and wrote husband). I cant believe spouse/fiance are not included, i*ts really odd and 3rd party sponsorship isnt even allowed for these kinds of visas*.


Third party sponsorship was rescinded with the immigration rule changes that happened on July 9, 2012... if your original application to come to the UK was lodged on July 8, 2012 you are able to use third party sponsorship. If your original application was lodged on or after July 9, 2012, that option is no longer available.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Third party sponsorship was rescinded with the immigration rule changes that happened on July 9, 2012... if your original application to come to the UK was lodged on July 8, 2012 you are able to use third party sponsorship. If your original application was lodged on or after July 9, 2012, that option is no longer available.


Exactly, so pointless including it in the options list on the new application form that was created in Nov 2013.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kylemacca01 said:


> Exactly, so pointless including it in the options list on the new application form that was created in Nov 2013.


Not pointless as there may be a small number of people still eligible under the old rules (e.g. had their original pre-July 2012 application refused but won on appeal). There is only one form for both pre- and post-2012 applications.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

That part messed me up too - it asks for sponsor, then father, then mother, so at first guess it looks like it's the sponsor's parents - I went as far as typing in her parent's names and asked for their places of birth before she asked why and I looked harder: On the PDF version, it specifically says "your father", then "your mother", and then sponsor, so I erased all that and put my parents' info in.


----------



## rpsharman (Nov 3, 2013)

This new VISA4UK website is very confusing. I applied using VISA4UK on line form and simply hope I filled out the right forms. It's no longer called a "Spouse Visa" but apparently a "Settlement Visa - Wife". VAF4A Appendix 2 doesn't have a box to tick for couples living outside the UK wishing to move to the UK together. All the questions imply you are living separately. Sponsor in the UK and spouse elsewhere. There is no other correct form. You can't contact anyone in the UK, you must contact a "partner" in your country (WorldBridge for me in the US). I called WorldBridge at $3/min who said they can't give me any advice on the forms. I must contact an immigration specialist (about $1000). The VISA4UK application doesn't even have an address to which you are supposed to submit the application!! WorldBridge did tell me to send it to Sheffiel and NOT New York. I hope they're right, because round trip FedEX just cost me £100! Yes, you're supposed to include a return courier envelope, as they will no longer send stuff back??


----------

